# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Σπυρίδων Σ [Spyridon S]

## pantelis2009

Όπως έγραψα και στο γενικό θέμα την Παρασκευή 12/06 ήλθαν οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες για να ξεκινήσει το νέο πλοίο *Σπυρίδων Σ*.
Από εκεί και μετά τα φορτία με τις λαμαρίνες ......δεν σταματούν και η δουλεία άρχισε ...όπως θα δείτε πάρα κάτω.
Με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστή τον Γιώργο Φραντζή .....το αποτέλεσμα είναι ωραίο εκ των προτέρων.
Το *Σπυρίδων Σ* θα έχει μήκος 106,5 μέτρα, πλάτος 18,08 μέτρα και θα παρακολουθήσουμε την κατασκευή ....λεπτό προς λεπτό. :Fat: 
Τα πρώτα σχέδια από το computer, οι διαστάσεις του, μερικά από τα φορτία λαμαρίνας και μία αμφιθεατρική πάνω από το Ιάσων με τον τεράστιο χώρο του ναυπηγείου να είναι γεμάτος από κόσμο και λαμαρίνες. 
Γιατί το Nautilia.gr είναι πρώτο στις πληροφορίες, στις κατασκευές και στο τί συμβαίνει στο Πέραμα και στη Σαλαμίνα
Εύχομαι σε όλους τους ιθύνοντες καλή αρχή και καλά τελειώματα.

ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 01 11-06-2015.jpg ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 03 11-06-2015.jpg ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 04 17-06-2015.jpg ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 07 17-06-2015.jpg
Παπαγαλάκια έριξα κεχρί........τρεχάτε, ελάτε να μας πείτε .....τι ακούσατε!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλό ξεκίνημα και καλότυχο να είναι το νέο αμφίπλωρο. Για δε το αποτέλεσμα που θα δούμε με την ολοκλήρωση του, δεν χρειάζονται και πολλές κουβέντες. Το δίδυμο ναυπηγού - κατασκευαστή, τουτέστιν _Ευτυχίας Πετυχάκη - Γιώργου Φραντζή_, αποτελεί εγγύηση επιτυχίας.

Να επισημάνουμε ακόμα ότι τα _106,5_ μέτρα μήκους, καθιστούν αυτόματα το _ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ_ το μεγαλύτερο -ever- ελληνικό αμφίπλωρο. Το αμέσως "μικρότερο", ή αν προτιμάτε το μέχρι σήμερα μεγαλύτερο, πρέπει να ήταν -με μιά πρόχειρη αναζήτηση- το _ΜΑΡΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ_ (105μ.) που μας άφησε πριν λίγες ημέρες για την Ρωσία.

----------


## avvachrist

Καλό ξεκίνημα και από εμένα και γρήγορα να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει. Από ότι είδα στα σχέδια πάντως μοιάζει σαν αδελφάκι του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Σ αλλά σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος.

----------


## Marios97

Απ ότι είδα στα σχέδια μάλλον θα έχει ράμπες στα πλάγια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από ότι είδα στα σχέδια πάντως μοιάζει σαν αδελφάκι του _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Σ_ αλλά σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος.


Παρατηρητικότατος ο φίλος avvachrist !!! Ίσως βέβαια να πρόσεξε και το ίδιο _Σ_ δίπλα στα δύο ονόματα !!! Εκτός λοιπόν από το _Σ_ (το οποίο παραπέμπει σε γνωστό πλοιοκτήτη της Σαλαμίνας) και την αναμφισβήτητη ομοιότητα, τα δύο αμφίπλωρα συνδέει και ένα .....προφητικό λάθος !!! Το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Σ_ αν και έχει κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη το 2011, στα επίσημα στοιχεία του σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων ως κατασκευαστής (Builder) αναφέρεται το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή !!!

Όσο για τα μέτρα, πράγματι, το _ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ_ θα είναι κατά 8,5 μέτρα μεγαλύτερο από το "αδελφάκι" _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Σ_.

----------


## manolisfissas

Φίλε pantelis2009 σε ευχαριστούμε για τις τόσες ενημέρωσης που μας κάνεις και που είσαι πάντα μέσα σε όλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο πράγμα σημερινό ..........για περάστε.  :Fat:  
Το πράγμα μιλά από μόνο του. Αύριο θα έχει και φωτο αφ' υψηλού.

ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 10 24-06-2015.jpg ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 12 24-06-2015.jpg ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 13 24-06-2015.jpg ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 14 24-06-2015.jpg ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ 15 24-06-2015.jpg

----------


## leo85

Μπράβο Παντελή που τρέχεις για όλα .
Αλλά το  αφ' υψηλού ξέρω ότι δεν το έχεις  :Cocksure:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαρτάται Λεωνίδα μου, εξαρτάται τι εννοεί κανείς λέγοντας "αφ' υψηλού"...... Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, όπως πρόσεξες οι κατασκευές γίνονται ακόμα πάνω στο έδαφος, άρα........ όπως και να τις φωτογραφήσεις, ακόμα και απλά όρθιος, αφ' υψηλού θα είναι !!!!! Αυτό εννοούσε ο Παντελής !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα.Λέγοντας αφ' υψηλού εννοούσα όπως την τελευταία φωτο (στο πρώτο ποστ) που είναι πάνω από το Ιάσων.
Όταν προχωρήσει το Σπυρίδων Σ`μη φοβάσαι εσύ θα ανέβεις στο γερανό.....δεν σου παίρνω τη δόξα. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην δυτική πλευρά του Ισθμού αυτήν την ώρα το _ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ_ περιμένει μαζί με το ομόσταβλο _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Σ_ να περάσουν, στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής τους από το Ρίο στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Το Βαπόρι αυτό νομίζω οτι απο την πρωτη στιγμή θα είχαμε καρμική σχέση .. Το λατρεύω για πάρα πολλούς λόγους .. και κάθε φορά που το βλέπω θα το φωτογραφίζω .. Eδω μια προσφατη φωτογραφία του  και το 2ο λινκ ενα βίντεο που εχω κανει με ενα ντιφτάρισμα του  που μπορεις να απολαύσεις και τον υπεροχο ηχο απο τις μηχανές του

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...p?lid=2805347#



ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcAdgl2UwWI&t=18s

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινό του δρομολόγιο με φόντο το Καματερό.

IMG_0181.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια κατέπλευσε πριν λίγα λεπτά το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το οποίο θα βγεί για την συντήρηση του την Παρασκευή στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, όταν πέσει το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το οποίο θα βγεί για την συντήρηση του την Παρασκευή στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, όταν πέσει το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία.


Η πρώτη του βέβαια έξοδος για δεξαμενισμό και πιστό στην διετία του, μιας και -να θυμίσουμε- είχε καθελκυστεί 12 Ιουνίου του 2016.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η πρώτη του βέβαια έξοδος για δεξαμενισμό και πιστό στην διετία του, μιας και -να θυμίσουμε- είχε καθελκυστεί 12 Ιουνίου του 2016.


Σήμερα το Σπυρίδων Σ ακριβώς 2 χρόνια μετά την καθέλκυση του (12/06/2016 ) βγήκε για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ-Σ-382-12-06-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνεχίζει το πλοίο να βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

IMG_0164.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σπυρίδων Σ κατά τις 12.00 καθελκύστηκε από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και πήγε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Nickos_p

Μάρτιος 2017. Ανατολική Προβλήτα Ρίου.

ΣΠ_Σ.png

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από σήμερα το πρωί το πλοίο βρίσκεται -λογικά για τις ημέρες της ακινησίας του- στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μικρή ήταν η ακινησία του, από χθες το πρωί επέστρεψε σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή του.

----------

